# GIRLS : Getting dirty and staying girly, how do you do it?



## x37 (Jan 8, 2013)

If you really love riding, you have to love getting dirty and gross, there's no way around it. It's part of the fun, and it's inevitable. 

View attachment 273284
​
I love sporting wild nailpolish designs...and here are some other ways that I keep in touch with my more feminine side when I ride: Lex Albrecht: Still a Girl, Under the Mess!

What are yours?


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

They use the science.


----------



## x37 (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow...that is really cool!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I think Heidi Swift more or less nails it in all she writes. Sample: Peloton - July 2012

Nice to have you on the board, x37!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Seriously? 

Not biting.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

One word: Pedicures.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

You either are girly, or you aren't. Dirt doesn't matter.

But hot pink gear helps.


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

Take a shower?


----------



## Nitefeatherz (May 24, 2012)

Apparently all the guys on the local trails can spot me and know me- I apparently like hot pink quite a bit.

(Doesn't help that since I'm very narrow almost all equipment meant for guys doesn't fit properly- so I have a LOT of stuff that has hot pink...!) Gets kind of awkward when they're like "hey! How was your ride?" at the local Starbucks and I have no idea who the weird guy is that knows where I ride...


----------



## jim brewer (Nov 24, 2012)

Nitefeatherz said:


> Apparently all the guys on the local trails can spot me and know me- I apparently like hot pink quite a bit.
> 
> (Doesn't help that since I'm very narrow almost all equipment meant for guys doesn't fit properly- so I have a LOT of stuff that has hot pink...!) Gets kind of awkward when they're like "hey! How was your ride?" at the local Starbucks and I have no idea who the weird guy is that knows where I ride...


Fit female + demure bike outfit + dropping the guys = plenty girly. Trust me on this.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (May 24, 2012)

jim brewer said:


> Fit female + demure bike outfit + dropping the guys = plenty girly. Trust me on this.


You can not like hot pink all you want. I've got a bf- don't need any more male attention than what I've got. I will wear what I like. If you don't like it- don't look! 

Most of the stuff I buy on clearance dirt cheap BECAUSE its hot pink and everyone else seems to think its a "no" color. $5 jersey top from a high-quality brand because its a tiny size in an obnoxious color? I'm sold. Not going to spend tons more money on something just because you think I should be more "demure". 

Plus I ride in a very high-traffic area. All that obnoxious pink makes it hard for the cars that want to speed up to say they "didn't see me". 

I would wear "I'm not a deer you idjit" orange like the hunters have- but they don't generally make it in my size.


----------



## jim brewer (Nov 24, 2012)

Far be it from me to criticize hot pink or any other color for that matter--I've worn hot pink myself. A sale will do a lot to broaden your fashion horizons. 

"Demure" by the way means "subtly provocative" not "conservative" A female's typical clingy racing bicycle outfit that covers her very well while revealing her fitness is the essence of a "demure" outfit, as is a tank bathing suit on a swimmer. I'd say "demure" and "girly" are synonyms, meaning more or less flirtatious without being revealing.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (May 24, 2012)

Yeah...my main goal in choosing cycling gear is that it be functional & serve a purpose. Past that iI need to like how it fits and looks on me. If it fits badly it won't be comfortable... and that is a big issue with any long-distance riding!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

An if it doesn't fit it won't look good on you. 
Also applies to male riders, this.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (May 24, 2012)

kbwh said:


> An if it doesn't fit it won't look good on you.
> Also applies to male riders, this.


I wish I could explain this to a few women who are neighbors- they buy the size 2 spaghetti strap tank tops because they are cheap and because they are too embarassed to buy the size they need. (They're both morbidly obese...) Not to be cruel- but regardless of size I have always been a fan of FIT over a number- and I'm cringing in anticipation of the day the fabric gives...!!! 

Also consider how long someone who cycles spends on their bikes- its usually at least an hour or two, possibly more. If it doesn't fit right its going to chafe something awful!!!


----------



## landbeast (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitefeatherz said:


> I wish I could explain this to a few women who are neighbors- they buy the size 2 spaghetti strap tank tops because they are cheap and because they are too embarassed to buy the size they need. (They're both morbidly obese...) Not to be cruel- but regardless of size I have always been a fan of FIT over a number- and I'm cringing in anticipation of the day the fabric gives...!!!
> 
> Also consider how long someone who cycles spends on their bikes- its usually at least an hour or two, possibly more. If it doesn't fit right its going to chafe something awful!!!


As the smarter one in the house (My wife) often says,

"Just because it is in style, doesn't mean it looks good on everyone"


----------



## Silchas Ruin (Oct 24, 2013)

Nitefeatherz said:


> Yeah...my main goal in choosing cycling gear is that it be functional & serve a purpose. Past that iI need to like how it fits and looks on me. If it fits badly it won't be comfortable... and that is a big issue with any long-distance riding!


 I have to admit, I prefer revealing outfits, but when on my bike, I need longer bike shorts or my saddle rubs the inside of my thighs raw.
When I'm off the bike, in the gym or running, the less clothes the better. I changed health clubs last year, because they asked me to " please cover up more". I was dressed similar to my avatar. The new gym is more open minded.
I'm not at all a "girly" woman, but I do like to feel sexy, and showing lots of skin does that for me. Even when I'm covered in dirt, road grime, and sweat.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Well this thread escalated quickly.


----------



## Silchas Ruin (Oct 24, 2013)

I love to ride, I even like getting dirty, and sweaty. I work on my own bike, and don't mind gettig chain lube on my hands.

I think I am a bit of a Tom boy, but can be feminine if I want.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

You kind of have a salma hyek thing going on there.


----------

